
Real wish or drunken regret? A “Do Not Resuscitate” tattoo throws doctors - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/real-wish-or-drunken-regret-a-do-not-resuscitate-tattoo-throws-doctors/
======
adfm
Poor soul. Hope he had a good time on his way out. Cheers!

